# Which sprayer?



## Mpk200 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi I,m a painter in south Australia.i need to buy an airless sprayer mainly for interior ceilings and walls and the occasional render re-paint with acrylics.

Can't see that I will be spraying with enamels or stains.

I've done a lot of reading on here and looks like the graco 390 seems to be the model most suitable.

The cost of the graco here is around $2300 but a lot cheaper in the US.

Any Ozzie painters imported a sprayer?lots on eBay .i can only find 2 companies on the net selling graco here in Australia.

Any help on which sprayer or where to buy will be helpful.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey mate I'm in SA as well ,my friend also a painter bought a graco 395 landed for $1500 and hasn't had a problem . He went on eBay and got it through sprayers worldwide so go ahead and save yourself $1000 . Cheers


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi Mate,
Young bloke that works for me just imported a 495 from evilbay, $2k with extra tips & hose, works well, we used it this week.
Cheers Bloodnut:thumbup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ben here imported a nice little Graco. Maybe he can tell you the in's and out's of going about it. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/clean-up-time-airless-sprayer-21387/


----------



## Mpk200 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help.

The savings to be had from importing from the US is huge.

Just need to confirm that the transformer that enables them to work on 220/240 isnt too big and bulky.

The graco distributor here says that they aren't covered on warranty but the eBay site says they are!

Just such a big outlay to get it wrong.


Thanks

Mike


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Mpk200 said:


> Thanks guys for your help.
> 
> The savings to be had from importing from the US is huge.
> 
> ...



Here's a better deal for a better sprayer...Airlessco is owned by Graco.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ASM-GRACO-A...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f12721452#shId


----------



## Mpk200 (Dec 19, 2010)

Because I'm new to spraying,I can't get my head around using one.

Say for instance this week I have some weather boards to paint on a house.ive quoted 3 days labour.one day to sand and prepare and 2 days to paint.

Now with the sprayer I will lose a days labour but will have an easier day than brushing.

Same next job I've quoted 15 days to paint the exterior of a factory with brush and rollers.now with the sprayer I should have it done in 6 days.thats a huge loss in labour quotes but big saving on hard work.

I'm all in for a easier days work,but as work isn't hugely busy but steady I could end up losing on turn over.

Do you guys just quote for the job?or just work on that you can take more jobs on.

I appreciate any help you can give.

Will be going to the local trade outlet to see what deals and prices they have on sprayers to day.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Staying busy is important but for that 15 day job you brush and roll your competitor with a sprayer is going to do it in 6. He will be busy for 6 days and you won't be busy at all because 9 days labor can be a fair sum of money.
Spraying can be a tremendous time saver and when done correctly just as well as brush and roll.
Although some jobs take longer to mask and prep than spray.
You have to bid each job on it's own 
For me I'd rather spray it than roll it and roll it rather than brush it.


----------



## Mpk200 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I'm now a proud owner of a Graco 595 hi boy with $700 of extras thrown in.should be here in a couple of days.


Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Mpk200 said:


> Well I'm now a proud owner of a Graco 595 hi boy with $700 of extras thrown in.should be here in a couple of days.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Mike


G'day Mike 

Congrats on your new Graco : ) like yourself I'm only new to spraying but am keen to learn.
Did you end up getting yours online ?


----------



## Mpk200 (Dec 19, 2010)

I ended up getting it from aa airless in NSW.

Nice guy to deal with and got a good deal.wanted the Greco 495 but they were out of stock so offered the 595 for the same price.

Can't wait to use it.i have some weather boards to paint Thursday.actually looking forward to going to work.

Reading lots on here on techniques and masking etc etc.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## ozipainter (Dec 14, 2008)

Not wise to import any units above $1000aud as they will incur all the usual import taxes gst etc which will kill any savings to be had on the unit, plus the headache of making sure you get the right rated step down transformer to run the rig, plenty of US companies to purchase your tips, guards, guns etc at really good rates, very few US retailers will ship to Aus so a mail forwarder is the way to go and prices including shipping will still come in way under what we pay in Aus, I use Charmans spray for the servicing of my unit, old chap Manfred has been servicing spray units for donkeys years he can be found at denis st st marys


----------



## dg1267 (Dec 6, 2012)

Not sure it will help or not, but this guy has a lot of good videos on spraying. Plus, he kind of sounds like an Australian.:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

dg1267 said:


> Not sure it will help or not, but this guy has a lot of good videos on spraying. Plus, he kind of sounds like an Australian.:whistling2:


Bucket walking. Never seen that yet, but then again I don't do new construction. I wonder if those are OSHA approved buckets?


----------

